# Molli fish twitching



## MelissaMartin (Apr 22, 2017)

I have two molli fish first seems fine but the white one seems to have trouble swimming 
WHAT could this be

Rocks side to side and seems to struggle to swim flat almost swims tail down on an angle


----------



## aprilsaquarium (Aug 22, 2016)

Wrong waterz there's another post about guppys shimmying and dying . Scroll down. Mollys, guppys, platys and swords need their water buffered and some salt. Especially Molly's thst are pretty much brackish fish. For a quick fix add one tablespoon aquarium salt per 10 gallons. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

